# nremt pass or fail



## barbarion123 (May 11, 2011)

im taking my nremt next week!!!!!  what question did evey 1 stop on also did u pass or fail


----------



## HotelCo (May 11, 2011)

There's a huge thread about this in the NREMT subforum.


----------



## JPINFV (May 11, 2011)

I ended up going through all of the questions the first time I took it.

...but that was before this new fangled computer thingy.


----------



## CTBryan11 (May 11, 2011)

I got stopped on question 71 and passed!


----------



## Sanxtion (May 13, 2011)

yea i got to 68 when i took mine, i stressed for 2 days because I felt totally defeated, which is what our instructed said we SHOULD feel like lol


----------



## Cawolf86 (May 15, 2011)

Took the medic one today and stopped on 80 on the dot.


----------



## MMiz (May 15, 2011)

I'm closing this thread, as nearly 1,500 people have posted their pass/fail results in this thread.  Good luck!


----------

